
How the rest of the universe works - thirdreplicator
http://www.lawofone.info/
======
thirdreplicator
The universe can be divided up into that which is measurable AND reproducible
(science), and that which is either not measurable OR not reproducible. For
those looking for how the rest of the universe works (the latter), check out
the link. Prepare for a paradigm shift... enjoy!

